# curly hair



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

Well this summer was so hot







in our town that i just broke down and had summer, christy, and bella clipped short , 
chrisy looks great like always and bella 's looks good too ( yorkie) summer looks great









BUT








her hair is curly .







left her face and tail long . 
when her hair is long its pretty straight 

the ? is has anyone cut their babies short and have the hair curl like this ?


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Well this summer was so hot
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes the short haircuts get curly. Mikey's hair was straight as a pin, but now that
he wears a puppy cut it's curly. I'm not sure why that is either.


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

oh thanks i was worried we were a little different







lol I have to say its really easy to take care of


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

lola's hair was pretty straight when she was a baby then i got it cut really short (about and inch) and it looked much curlier...now that it is growing out (about 4 inches now) it is curlier! i don't know if its b/c i got it cut so short or it just a getting older thing?! weird


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

When I had Matilda's hair cut she also had a wave thing going on, I have been growing her hair out it's about 2 inches long and still has the wavey hair on her chest and abit around the ears, hopefully it will get straight, if not she will have a puppy cut.


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

Summer to has a little wave to her hair 
when its longer. I don't mind she's still the cutest babe on the block








here's a pic of her hair cut and our new baby Bella








sorry I still can't figure out how to make them smaller


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Yep the same thing happens to Chloe. Summer looks adorable!


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

thanks they both had baths yesterday


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Cutting the hair does not make the hair curly. What happens is that the weight is released and so if there is any wave or curl in the hair it will seem wavy or curly. If you blow dry your baby the brushing and drying will straighten the hair. Also, as it regrows the weight of the hair will have a tendancy to pull the wave/curl out.


----------

